# Shimano Sustain 2500



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Great light tackle reel 
$75 
Very clean wood knob on the handle classic 

Noreaster 
Everything must go!


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Where are u located


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Virginia Beach PM for details


----------



## brownie (Nov 27, 2006)

Noreaster said:


> Great light tackle reel
> $75
> Very clean wood knob on the handle classic
> 
> ...


I it's still for sale could you provide pictures and more info about age and shape of the reel...thanks


----------



## alex07 (Nov 14, 2010)

How much shipped to 33166?


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

PM sent to Brownie
I am not shipping the reel local pick up only. 
Thank you


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Can I see pics?


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Sent another PM give me a call


----------

